# B. Klaasi sexing



## Singapore_Blue1 (Feb 22, 2015)

I could not figure out how to post this in the arachno gallery. However I need opinions on whether this is a male or female?


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 22, 2015)

Very female to me


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Any other opinions? I personally think male


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 23, 2015)

What makes you think its male?? That is 100% female. You see the "mustache" above the epigastric furrow? That is the openning to it. There is no break nor dot indicating its male.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 23, 2015)

That big dark spot above the vent in the B&W pic leads me to think male.


----------



## Graeboe (Feb 23, 2015)

I would possibly go for male as well. I'm not close to an expert but I've been right with my own more often than not zooming out and blurring focus and seeing a dot in that area


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> That big dark spot above the vent in the B&W pic leads me to think male.


Exactly... Not to mention a reputable dealer agrees with me as well. Anybody else agree or disagree. Opinions seem to be split here


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 23, 2015)

the dot makes me think male as well. tho the black and white makes it look a little more lippy to me. but id still say male big dot imo


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have to agree with male here as well.. that large dark patch above te vent.. eh..


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 23, 2015)

Still far away from male IMO. These are personal examples that I use for teaching, NOT my pictures, but all are of Brachyplema's. 
Please look closely. 
Male and Female side by side comparison





Female





Male





Male 






The specimen in his picture is female.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Does this clarify it any


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 23, 2015)

It just doesn't look male to me


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 23, 2015)

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Does this clarify it any


those are a bit more clear for me, now im leaning fem with austin


----------



## Casey K (Feb 23, 2015)

*B. Klaasi*

:laugh:That is a tarantulas vagina!!!!!!!!!!  Lmao!!!!  Easier to sex Brachy's than Poecies ..... (well, my opinion, anyway).......definitely female- but to avoid all conflict on the subject, wait for a molt and then sex it......or you could just sell it to me cuz I wouldn't care either way, lol.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 23, 2015)

Someone already rightly has first dibs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 24, 2015)

Those pictures are clearer, or rather the first picture of post #11,  now I see what you mean Austin.. 

+1 Casey K, wait for a molt, only way you'll know for sure


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 24, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Those pictures are clearer, or rather the first picture of post #11,  now I see what you mean Austin..
> 
> +1 Casey K, wait for a molt, only way you'll know for sure


thats y him and skippy are the 2 main names i hope to always see on my sexing pics lmao!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone else have any opinions?


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Any other opinions would be greatly appreciated. This was sold to me as a female. I am just having a very hard time agreeing with that sexing based on that big.that I see. I really want to get this right. I realize the only absolute would be would come from a molt. I will post another picture later this evening.


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 24, 2015)

OK, another picture would be great. Try to get a closer one. The closer and clear the picture to the furrow, the better.


----------



## Casey K (Feb 24, 2015)

On a note......I feel that if there are deals made between two people and both parties come to an agreement on something, it is wrong for redirecting the deal with someone else even though everyone is entitled to their own opinion and can change their mind (although prior to, decisions were made).  People like that can lose a lot of credibility in this hobby.......again, just my personal opinion.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Casey K said:


> On a note......I feel that if there are deals made between two people and both parties come to an agreement on something, it is wrong for redirecting the deal with someone else even though everyone is entitled to their own opinion and can change their mind (although prior to, decisions were made).  People like that can lose a lot of credibility in this hobby.......again, just my personal opinion.


I do not disagree with you at all on that. However if the agreement was made this was a guaranteed female and it turns out to be a male I personally do not believe that deal stands at that point based on that mistake if that were to be the case.This is part of the reason why I am trying to make sure that this is female. I believe it to be male which is why a better pic is needed. If this is a female then the spider will go where I promised it to go. If it's male I believe it changes the whole thing. I am just trying to be sure I have this right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shawno821 (Feb 24, 2015)

If it's a male,I could sure use it,I have an adult female,and males are hard to come by.I have a juvie male,but it's much smaller than this one.If not me,make sure it goes to someone with a female,these are hard to come by,and the hobby needs more of them.Just throwing my hat in the ring.


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 24, 2015)

That's fair, because it it's truly a female which I believe it iis..It should be rightly mine because singapore approached me with it because he knew I was seeking a female. We struck a deal and it was in place until the confusion about its gender took place


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is the deal so everyone can understand my position I am in. The spider was sold to be as an 8 year old guaranteed female. Upon inspection it appeared male to me. I have two people that want the spider. One wanted a female and the other wanted a male. The original deal I made was for a guaranteed female to the first person. The other person that wanted the male asked me to let them know if it were to turn out to be male. The first person told me quote:Because it is female, he shouldn't have use for it because he has 5! And I do not want a male so if it is a male,I'll get rid of it.
      Now if the first person wants a female and had no use for a male and it's verified to be male then why would I sell it to him and not the person who wants the male to begin with? Now if it's female then yes it should go to the first person. Is this flawed thinking here?

---------- Post added 02-24-2015 at 01:06 PM ----------




jiacovazzi said:


> That's fair, because it it's truly a female which I believe it iis..It should be rightly mine because singapore approached me with it because he knew I was seeking a female. We struck a deal and it was in place until the confusion about its gender took place


Joe if it's female then it's yours... Period.. Just to be clear I am not trying to backdoor you here. I just want you to get what we agreed on that's all!


----------



## Casey K (Feb 24, 2015)

I think Scott's tarantulas sells the males at around 2".....unsure but you can always check it out.  I wouldn't mind having one myself, but its like searching for an "ending" point in the universe, lol......oh and on that Singapore I do agree- except for if someone didn't mind either sex on the tarantula......this is my whole thing:  everyone share the love!!!!  As a friend of mine once said, "we are a community but our locations only allow trust through word of mouth......how can we be a "community" if there is no trust?"

---------- Post added 02-24-2015 at 12:08 PM ----------

See.....you guys are shaking hands already!!!!!  I'm so proud of you!!! 

---------- Post added 02-24-2015 at 12:10 PM ----------

See......you guys are shaking hands already!!!!  I'm so proud of you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 24, 2015)

If the specimen is 8 years old, first off, and is male, it would have already matured by now.. Second off, in regards to the first person stating he didn't want it if it ended up male, IMO he's stating for you to just send it to someone that already has females and can breed them? If I was in this position, wanted a female, without having any other females, and it turned out to be male, why would I buy it if I cant ever find another female? Sure, I could do a loan or a trade for him, but with this being one of the rarest species in the world, I'm not sure I could even trust someone on the end of a breeding loan with this species, unless you are EXTREMELY close with them.

Scott's tarantulas sell 2-3" klaasi for $80 anyways, there you go.

---------- Post added 02-24-2015 at 11:19 AM ----------

All this talk in this thread makes me really want one now. Thanks Singapore. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shawno821 (Feb 24, 2015)

+1 yea Austin is right,there are no 8 yr old males.It looks female to me,as well.I'd go forward with whatever deal you made for a female,there is no way it's male,given its age.


----------



## Casey K (Feb 24, 2015)

:wink::wink::wink::laugh: Oh I agree Austin.....I'd almost give an arm and leg for one.....almost......


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd give a leg probably.


----------



## Casey K (Feb 24, 2015)

I guess female wouldn't matter about breeding if you're just adding the beautiful lady to your collection.....I know they live a good while but is 8 years old a good age for breeding?  I mean, is that considered "prime" or is she starting to get some gray hair, guys?


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 24, 2015)

Brachypelmas are one of the most slowest growers, shes still very much breedable. But if male, at 8 years, yes, it would have matured by now.


----------



## advan (Feb 24, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> If the specimen is 8 years old, first off, and is male, it would have already matured by now





shawno821 said:


> +1 yea Austin is right,there are no 8 yr old males.It looks female to me,as well.I'd go forward with whatever deal you made for a female,there is no way it's male,given its age.


There are too many variables(feeding, temp, genetics, etc) in play to sex a slow growing _Brachypelma_ by age. Eight is not very old for the species.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Feb 24, 2015)

advan said:


> There are too many variables(feeding, temp, genetics, etc) in play to sex a slow growing _Brachypelma_ by age. Eight is not very old for the species.....


I agree with you 100%. Do you have a take on the sex of the spider?


----------



## shawno821 (Feb 24, 2015)

I actually own a male and female of this species,and that is a girl,I don't care how old it is. It's the B+W pic that shows it best,just look.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Feb 24, 2015)

*These are closer pics but from the same ones I took yesterday*

What I am concerned with is that dark patch


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 24, 2015)

Second picture, in THIS thread:http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...laasi-sexing&p=2359271&viewfull=1#post2359271 Your pictures look identical to it.
Yours:






Female comparison.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## shawno821 (Feb 24, 2015)

Juvie male 4"


AF Klassi 6.5"


These are definite on their sex,maybe you could compare yours live,because it's hard to see the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 24, 2015)

shawno821 said:


> AF Klassi 6.5"
> View attachment 134561


WOW. You know everyone reading this is now wanting to see what this girl looks like via dorsal..

---------- Post added 02-24-2015 at 03:47 PM ----------

Hey Singapore, can you get some new ventral pictures of it?


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Feb 24, 2015)

*New pics*

Final verdict with better pics?


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh wow, much much better man. Very crisp and clear. As a wise man once told me refering to ventral sexing, "if i was a male T, I'd be all over that." Beautiful gal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 25, 2015)

I agree with female. Shawno's pic distinctly shows a female and male, and Singapore's pic is female.


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 25, 2015)

Any other opinions? Kind of weird this thread all of a sudden died when he got better pictures..


----------



## pyro fiend (Feb 25, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Any other opinions? Kind of weird this thread all of a sudden died when he got better pictures..


Lol im still saying fem.. The black and white pic had a flashbang effect on me and i wasnt seeing strait xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casey K (Feb 25, 2015)

If I were this lady, I believe I'd be blushing in the face right about now.  Poor girl.....no privacy, whatsoever, lol......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 25, 2015)

The pictures in post #11 changed my mind.. I'm thinking female as of now, the pics in post #40 also indicates female to me..


----------



## jiacovazzi (Mar 11, 2015)

Update: upon receiving B. klaasi, it was DOA with a large abdomen rupture.


----------



## Tfisher (Mar 11, 2015)

That's terrible! After that whole thing!! Very sorry to both parties, and to the t!


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 11, 2015)

jiacovazzi said:


> Update: upon receiving B. klaasi, it was DOA with a large abdomen rupture.


Sorry to hear that man. 
Hope it wasn't the packing, and just crappy carrying.


----------



## jiacovazzi (Mar 11, 2015)

Unfortunately it was the packing. She had a lot of room to bounce around


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 11, 2015)

Dang man. Hope you get everything you paid for back or a T if you traded. That's crap man. You'd think it being such a rare species and a mature female at that, someone would take the time to pack it right, unless it was done on purpose. Hope not. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jiacovazzi (Mar 11, 2015)

It wasn't mature, but yeah it's such a shame. The seller got back to me quick and I was refunded.


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 12, 2015)

jiacovazzi said:


> It wasn't mature, but yeah it's such a shame. The seller got back to me quick and I was refunded.


glad to hear the seller reimbursed you for their mistake.. bummer tho =\


----------



## shawno821 (Mar 12, 2015)

What a shame to lose one of that species! Just 2 weeks ago,I was sent a poorly packed and frozen P.antinous AF. If noobs don't know how to pack,they shouldn't be shipping spiders. I mean
  I know it's so very hard to look up packing videos on the Youtubes and all,but come on,man. She was packed in a long box with about 5" of wadded up newspaper between her and the heat pack
. And there was a whole 1/4" of foam "insulation".She was covered in ice crystals.And I lost my $75 shipping cost to boot.


----------

